# Пазитифф



## akok

Спойлер: картинки




































































































А позитив нам так нужен...


----------



## iolka

ммммммммммммммммммм........ красотища кака)))))))


----------



## Aleksandra

Ты где такую красоту нашел? Поделись ссылкой.


----------



## akok

В личке


----------



## Mila

Спойлер


----------



## Mila

Спойлер


----------



## Mila

Спойлер


----------



## Mila

Спойлер








































_Добавлено через 4 минуты 6 секунд_


----------



## Mila

*Зверье мое*



Спойлер


----------



## Mila

Спойлер








_Добавлено через 7 минут 25 секунд_


----------



## Mila

*Волны! Красота!*


----------



## akok

вау


----------



## naik212006

Наверное тоже "Пазитифф"...


----------



## Mila

*Продолжим*





























































_Добавлено через 1 минуту 25 секунд_


----------



## Mila

*Города ночью.*














































Извините, первьюшки не получились


----------



## Mila

*Красивые глаза*


----------



## Mila

*Креатив...В пузырьках.....*


----------



## OKshef

Ludmila написал(а):


> Креатив...В пузырьках.....


 Впечатляет!!!


----------



## Mila

*Ужасные ДТП*

Это, конечно, позитивом не назовешь, но посмотреть стоит...

Приношу свои извинения, первьюшки не получились:unknw:








































































Не хотелось бы в это время находиться дома












Это, как же надо было ехать и с какой скоростью ?:unknw:



Ребята, будьте бдительны на дорогах!:ireful3::to_become_senile:unish:



Р.S. * iolka* к Вам это тоже относится!


----------



## akok

Ludmila написал(а):


> Р.S. iolka к Вам это тоже относится!



Да да.... не нужно гонять с недозволенной скоростью.

_Добавлено через 34 секунды_
Одно плохо, что из-за одного раздолбая страдают окружающие.


----------



## Mila

*Для тех, кто их любит*


----------



## Mila

*Стихии природы-вулканы*


----------



## Mila

*Буйство природы*


----------



## magirus

ВАХ!!! и где Вы такие фото находите?


----------



## Mila

*Грозовой экстрим*


----------



## Cameroon

да уж... очень пазитифные фото...


----------



## magirus

красиво...


----------



## Mila

*Дочь программиста, не иначе*









*Cameroon*, а это Вам подойдет?


----------



## Cameroon

*Mila*, самое то!
осталось только раздуть до 1600х1200


----------



## Mila

*Вот и лето прошло...*




 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 







А жаль


----------



## Mila

*Целые поля лаванды*


----------



## Mila

*Поделки из арбуза*


----------



## magirus

рот не откроется такое чудо есть.....


----------



## Mila

*Удивление природы*


----------



## Mila

*Осень...*


----------



## Mila

*Одинокий домик*


----------



## Mila

*Оскал природы*


----------



## Mila

*Красота спасет мир и РАЗУМ*

*Какое небо....*


----------



## Mila




----------



## MotherBoard

Цветы


----------



## Mila

*Новый Год со всего мира*


----------



## Mila

*Художник Ricardo Sanz*








































































*Красота!*


----------



## Mila




----------



## MotherBoard

​


----------



## Mila

Красота!!! Как называется это чудо?


----------



## MotherBoard

Рододендроны! Если надо, могу ещё разные выложить!


----------



## MotherBoard

​


----------



## Mila




----------



## Mila

*Тигр и дельфин*

В Калифорнийском парке тигр по кличке Akaasha и молодой дельфин Mavrick играют друг с другом, не смотря на толстое стекло, разделяющее их. Тигра на всякий случай держат на цепи.


----------



## zaq

Есть где-то Кошачья Планета.
Там кошки, как люди, живут... 







 


 


 





 


 


 


 


 


 








































Замечательные рисунки кошек от Татьяны Родионовой.


----------



## Mila

*праздник цветения вишни*




 


 


 


 


 






А у нас пока ничего не цветет :unknw:


----------



## зарина




----------



## Mila




----------



## zaq




----------



## Mila

Какая красота!


----------



## zaq

*
... И быть может, я пойму вас, звезды, 
И мечта, быть может, воплотится,
Что земным надеждам и печалям 
Суждено с небесной тайной слиться!
*
И.Бунин


----------



## zaq

* Эта ночь не похожа на ночь:
Это - день, утомленный без сна.
В бледно-розовом небе встает
Только призрак луны - не луна.
И скользит мимо полной луны
Облаков голубая гряда...
Так скользят мимолетные сны,
Исчезая вдали без следа.
Тишина... Тишина... Тишина...
Самый воздух загадочно-нем,
И как будто бы тихо дрожат
В нем слова позабытых поэм.
*

























































*Заря поблекла, и редеет
Янтарных облаков гряда,
Прозрачный воздух холодеет,
И глухо плещется вода.

Священный сумрак белой ночи!
Неумолкающий прибой!
И снова вечность смотрит в очи
Гранитным сфинксом над Невой.
*


----------



## Drongo

Красиво. Мне сразу песня - Разведённые мосты - вспомнилась.


----------



## zaq

*Drongo*, белая ночь - это не только разводные мосты. 
Хотя мне только раз довелось видеть все - на такси хотели успеть попасть хоть на один мост.
Очень красиво - подъезжаешь, а он поднимается, следующий...и так успели на последний.
Но это ведь не только Питер. 
У нас тоже белая ночь сейчас...красиво и романтично.
Хотя надо признать, я скучаю по звездной южной ночи.


----------



## Drongo

zaq написал(а):


> У нас тоже белая ночь сейчас...красиво и романтично


А у вас, это где? 


zaq написал(а):


> Хотя надо признать, я скучаю по звездной южной ночи.


По Кременчужской? 

Вот в июле будет шикарное небо, именно в этом месяце всегда столько "падающих звёзд" и главное так близко, кажется на расстоянии 50-100 метров от тебя.


----------



## zaq

А у нас это почти север. 
Строго говоря, понятно, что севернее ночь совсем светлая, но и у нас, посмотрите, какой покой и вдохновение.
Хотя и работать можно очень долго, например на грядках.

ну а южная ночь моей родины, юга России - печаль, которая иногда охватывает.

Но, конечно нарицательными стали Белые ночи Петербурга.
Там стоит побывать в это время года.
Впечатления незабываемые, а особенно, когда плывет корабль с алыми парусами.
Правда народу очень много, а набережные не вмещают всех,но можно посмотреть трансляцию.


----------



## Mila

*Дом под землей*


----------



## Mila

*Вот и осень пришла...*

*По проселочной дороге,
По болотистой пройдусь.
Может быть промокнут ноги,
Может грязи наберусь.
Вот дождливая страница.
Средь тумана и лесов,
Бродит осень баловница,
И несет охапку снов.
Золотятся сны листвою
И искрятся под дождем,
И дорогою лесною,
Встречу осень этим днем.
Златокудрая девица
Разукрасит все в пути.
Бродит осень баловница,
От нее ведь не уйти.​*



Спойлер


----------



## Mila

*Красота природы: облака*


----------



## Mila

*Ледяная красота природы*


----------



## iolka

очень красиво...


----------



## Mila




----------



## Igolka

*Наши коты и их "позерство"*


----------



## Sfera

забавно, спасибо=)
мой кот тоже любит спать на спинке дивана/кресел, свесив лапы, ...и почему-то облюбовал раковину в ванной, хорошо, что не на кухне)) наверное, ему там тепло и сыро)))
любит всякие коробки, причем ему размер не важен, в последний раз его филейная часть влезла в коробочку/упаковку от мобильного телефона. То, что основная часть тушки осталась снаружи его совсем не огорчило=))...


----------



## Mila

maniy77 написал(а):


> любит всякие коробки


Та же история. Моей кошке 18 лет, но коробки- это святое. Пока добредет ко мне, из одной комнаты в другую, пару раз поспит...


----------



## Mila

*Красота нашего мира*



Спойлер


----------



## Mila

*Зимушка-зима*



Спойлер


----------



## orderman

> *Зимушка-зима*


 А нам в этом году остается смотреть только на дождь и отсутствие снега, никакого новогоднего настроения


----------



## Hotab

у нас позавчера выпал снег(не большой правда,но все же)
Вчера растаял,температура + 5-7 была,Сегодня +1-2,снега нет.
Вопрос что это за новый год без снега?


----------



## Mila

*Ниагарский Водопад*

*Ниагарский Водопад - обобщенное название 3-х водопадов на реке Ниагара, которая отделяет штат Нью-Йорк от канадской провинции Онтарио.
Вокруг него установлено много прожекторов, что делает это чудо природы еще более зрелищным и привлекает массу туристов*

видео



Спойлер


----------



## Саныч

Красиво и мощно!


----------



## Mila

*Рай на земле есть!*



Спойлер


----------



## Sfera

хочу туда)


----------



## Mila

*Кот играет с бабочками *



Спойлер


----------



## Mila

*Пора на моря!*



Спойлер


----------



## Mila

*Сад Левенс Холл в Камбрии |*



Спойлер


----------



## Mila

Спойлер


----------



## Mila

*Детки и кошки*



Спойлер


----------

